# A marker for the reset last. Law enforcement



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

Please move if in wrong forum KD

I (haven't we all) have been searching for key dates, decades to establish things occurring worldwide, to back up the idea of some kind of cataclysm/ rest in the early 1800s

I thought, post apocalypse, the strong would need to re order, and the people would need to be lead… or shepherded.

It occurred to me, to have a look as to when modern law enforcement arrived in the west. I had in my mind that if there was a reset in the early 1800s, that police forces/ law enforcement would begin popping up not long after.

As it turned out, the countries I have looked at established its ‘modern’ law enforcement early to mid-1800s. If you ignore the ‘army’s for thousands of year’s’ Nights watch, Sheriffs and other narratives, and look just at local and national law enforcement, it cannot be a coincidence that the USA, Europe et al all began springing up early to mid-1800s.


USA: 1838: Source

UK: 1829: Source

Ireland: 1836 Source

France: 1812 Source

Germany: 1871 after unity Source

Spain: 1844 Source 

Italy: 1814: Source





the great British bobby​
Granted, I have not completed an in depth study here (busy with the day job) but is there perhaps something here? Is this a clue to something having occurred in the early 1800’s, which required a regathering of the rule of law not long after?




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: A marker for the reset last. Law enforcement


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Nov 4, 2020)

police | Origin and meaning of police by Online Etymology Dictionary

I always find the name 'Police' interesting. Certainly a name is required. But I cannot help but hear it as Policy. Which I guess is its origin. I find this interesting that they are a Policy enforcer not an enforcer of the law, which I think backs up your premise.

For what its worth the law applies to all men equally. Yet policy, can apply hierarchically. Thus it strikes me more as a master servant typle relationship that it would wish to appear.

[Off the top of my head two other things that popped up early 1800's that would fall under a similar category are Photography, and the Prussian Education System edit: I have just realised that you are probably far more clued up on photography that I].


----------



## codis (Nov 4, 2020)

Had been "Gendarm" in the German speaking area up until the early 1900s.
Or Schutzmann ("protector").


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 4, 2020)

Ive been arrested and handcuffed three times in my life for speeding and "ungentlemanly behavior." Jail time too.
Im not a huge fan of the police in general, though they do serve a purpose. Corruption is rife.

In the USA, the militarized police protect banks, corporations, government officials, and wealthy folks.
The courts protect the unfair legal "system," not the little people.

Robert "Bobby" Peale created the British police.
At whose behest I wonder?
"Coppers" came from the copper badges they wore.

The US Sherrif's badge is a six pointed star, cowboy fans. I believe there is occult symbology at play here and it doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling either. I despise the Freemasons more and more...


----------



## codis (Nov 4, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Ive been arrested and handcuffed three times in my life for speeding and "ungentlemanly behavior." Jail time too.


Malum prohibitum...


JWW427 said:


> The US Sherrif's badge is a six pointed star, cowboy fans. I believe there is occult symbology at play here and it doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling either. I despise the Freemasons more and more...


There are several occultist-decipherer's channels dealing with such issues. Can' remember all of them (getting old, perhaps ).
But I think it was British police that wears a cap with a black/white checkered band - another one of that symbols.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 4, 2020)

"Stilltoe tartan."
Duality of light and dark.
Mostly black uniforms are worn by police worldwide.




*Excerpt:*

_"Why is the highest military rank a 5 star general, who wears five, 5-pointed gold stars? *Why do Sheriffs wear a 6 pointed gold star?* What do these occult amulets/symbols have to do with protecting the country?_



> _“In Kritias, Plato wrote that the numbers 5 and 6 were sacred in Atlantis, where they were encoded in architecture, art, and ceremonial life ‘to honor the odd and even days.’ The Atlanteans’ choice of these numerals reflects their holistic religion, the ‘Navel of the World,’ whose adherents strove for spiritual synthesis and balance. The number 5 represents the male principle of conscious outward action, while 6 stands for female intuitive receptivity.”
> *Frank Joseph, “The Atlantis Encyclopedia” (206)*_


_The Atlantis significance will become more important later on, but for now suffice to say 5 represents the male principle of outward action. Ancient cultures all over the world shared the belief that the Sun represented the male principle while the Moon represented the female. So a “soldier,” or Sun warrior, wearing 5, 5pointed golden stars most certainly resonates strongly the male principle/energy.



Modern occultists believe 5 to be the *Number of Death.* The greatest intensification of any number is its triplicate, making 555 literally "Highest Death.” Could this be why the highest military rank (5 star generals) wear 5, 5 pointed stars on their uniform? Could this be why the US Pentagon building is 5 concentric, 5 sided pentagons, with an inner court of exactly 5 acres?"_

https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/atlantean_conspiracy/atlantean_conspiracy39.htm


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 5, 2020)

Robert Sepehr argues that they were created to quell shenanigans related to the celebration of Saturnalia.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 5, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> "Stilltoe tartan."
> Duality of light and dark.
> Mostly black uniforms are worn by police worldwide.
> 
> ...


There is a correlation between men of the cloth, the policy police uniform having such a similarity with just a few detail changes, i mean the frock type, the cross morphed into the star.

Although i like this little titbit,

The first policing organization was created in Egypt in about 3000 BCE. The empire then was divided into 42 administrative jurisdictions; for each jurisdiction the pharaoh appointed an official who was responsible for justice and security. He was assisted by a chief of police, who bore the title _sab heri seker_, or “chief of the hitters” (a body of men responsible for tax collecting, among other duties).

“chief of the hitters”

Nothing changes eh!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020



Citezenship said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > "Stilltoe tartan."
> ...


A bit more from the Britannica,

The practice of recruiting police operatives from the lower classes—slaves, freedmen, and citizens of low birth, some with a criminal past—persisted in ancient Rome. During the republic the Romans were reluctant to engage in the prevention, detection, and prosecution of everyday criminality, which was largely considered to be a matter of civil tort to be resolved between private citizens. The extent to which murder itself was prosecuted is not even clear. One of the earliest forms of organized policing was created by the emperor Augustus. In 7 BCE Augustus divided the city of Rome into 14 _regiones_ (wards), each consisting of _vici_ (precincts) overseen by _vicomagistri_, who were responsible for fire protection and other administrative and religious duties. In 6 CE, after a particularly bad fire, Augustus expanded the city’s fire brigade into a corps of _vigiles_ (firefighters and watchmen), consisting of seven squads, or cohorts, of 1,000 freedmen each. Each cohort was responsible for fire and, especially at night, police protection in two _regiones_. As a further measure to impose order on the often violent streets of Rome—a city of nearly one million people—Augustus created three cohorts of police, which were part of the army of the state and were placed under the command of the urban prefect. Those cohorts could, in turn, call upon the emperor’s own bodyguard (the Praetorian Guard) for assistance.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 6, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> "Stilltoe tartan."
> Duality of light and dark.
> Mostly black uniforms are worn by police worldwide.
> 
> ...



I wonder if there is a connection here to be made with Pope Sixtus (6) V?

For starters, he brought the largest standing Egyptian obelisk from Luxor to Rome.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 6, 2020)

I wonder if there is a connection here to be made with Pope Sixtus (6) V?

For starters, he brought the largest standing Egyptian obelisk from Luxor to Rome.
[/QUOTE]

Perhaps so.
Obelisks may have been antennas and lightning rods of a sort for all kinds of energy.
The Pope probably knew it was a piece of powerful Egyptian technology for capturing spiritual energy.
I think that energy was used for negative purposes.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Nov 12, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Ive been arrested and handcuffed three times in my life for speeding and "ungentlemanly behavior." Jail time too.
> Im not a huge fan of the police in general, though they do serve a purpose. Corruption is rife.
> 
> In the USA, the militarized police protect banks, corporations, government officials, and wealthy folks.
> ...


The police are essentially dmv enforcement.


----------



## SteampunkFox (Nov 12, 2020)

Hate to burst some of the freemason bubbles here, but I've had a long family history of freemason involvement. My grandfather was a 33rd degree mason, every vacation my family would go on when I was growing up would involve visiting old masonic relatives or taking tours of the homes of long gone masons. It was honestly kinda creepy, but it gives me an interesting amount of insight into the secretive fraternity other women don't have. 

While many of our government related agencies from the federal level all the way down to the police do have freemason imagery, it's more due to tradition at this point rather than anything sinister. The founding fathers of the United States were masons, and wove a lot of the beliefs of the fraternity into our modern government structure. That a lot of the symbolism persists from the symbolism of our money and the emblems attached to our police agencies, it's really just to honor the memory of the masons who built our country.

The ones you actually need to be looking into, if you want to learn about a dangerous and subversive group is the Illuminati. They were former masons who disagreed with the inclusive nature of the Mason's beliefs. While higher up masons were not discriminatory to what god members worshiped as long as they accepted the tenants of the fraternity, many were not happy with this acceptance of other cultures into the fraternity and split from the organization completely. They use the same symbology as the masons, but the meaning has been twisted into something unrecognizable and filled with hatred.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 12, 2020)

All good points, Steampunk.
However...

Some Masons are good, some are not. A mixed bag of "nuts." Duality. Yin and Yang. Checkerboard floors.
My point is that they've done precious little helping their fellow citizens understand our secret history, its symbolism, and the occult side of Freemasonry. Why is everything so secret? What is so important that it must be kept secret for our own good? Why cant they go public with the knowledge thats beyond the two portal columns? What Egyptian and Babylonian secrets are they preserving? And for who, exactly?

"Illuminati" has become a catch-all term for "rich elites who favor satanic pedophilia and child sacrifice," so the original Bavarian Illuminati history is lost thanks to YT hacks. Adam Weisshaupt is a very grey character, and the Masons want to keep it that way with their BS cover stories. They are also patriarchal, men only, and treat their women volunteers like cattle. I saw it first hand.

What are they trying to say with all their statues and sphinxes? Why don't they clarify these subjects?
*Its the hidden knowledge of the old world, Lemuria, Khmer, OG, Mu, and Atlantis, antigravity construction secrets, sound vibration secrets, new physics and ancient extraterrestrial history, Annunaki gods and demons, zero-point free energy, anointed men are superior to women, etc., etc., *and they don't want to share any of it.
If you are not part of the solution for humanity, you are part of the problem. Period.

If the Freemasons are such a noble force in our world, why don't they stand up against the Deep State in every country? Where is their public bravery and steadfast service? All we get are more temples, lies, confusion, and secrecy. Most Masons are ignorant of symbology and their true history, I asked them about it at the G. Washington Temple in Alexandria Va. These "Porch Masons" are clueless (cops, firemen, soldiers, businessmen, etc.), and know very, very little. It's not their fault, it's a Fascist hierarchy by design.

It's only the "special" 33rd degree and above Masons that are brought into the compartmentalized knowledge fold inside the big house. The Apollo astronauts were all Freemasons who were sworn to secrecy about what they saw when they reached the Moon. Neil Armstrong had fits about it, and drew flying saucers on chalkboards when he taught at universities. He died a broken man, knowing full well he had not been the first man to land on the Moon. He and the other astronauts knew the Germans had been first, at least in the 20th century. See: Verner von Braun, Kurt Debus, and Walter Dornberger. It was all one big Masonic happy family.

All the German SS NASA scientists were forced into being secret Freemasons. Ask yourself: Why?
Why were the astronauts threatened with death if they spoke out? Buzz Aldrin said as much.
Why aren't we told they planted a Freemason flag first when they got to the Moon? (Richard Hoagland books).
*In the USA, the law protects the "system," not the little person. This is why there is so much secrecy. Many courts and judges are corrupt. *One wonders how many judges are *Masons.*

I think the positive Masons are scared shitless and are 100% controlled by their powerful darker factions who want humanity ignorant and compliant. Wow. Thanks for all your help, Freemasons.
We are now all part of the "Great Awakening," but where are the positive Masons? Still hiding behind those Boaz pillars?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 12, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> What are they trying to say with all their statues and sphinxes? Why don't they clarify these subjects?
> *Its the hidden knowledge of the old world, Lemuria, Khmer, OG, Mu, and Atlantis, antigravity construction secrets, sound vibration secrets, new physics and ancient extraterrestrial history, Annunaki gods and demons, zero-point free energy, anointed men are superior to women, etc., etc., *and they don't want to share any of it.



Hey JWW,

I totally agree with your post. However, I would just like to add that one does not need to be member of secret societies to discover the hidden knowledge of the old or present world. It's "there" for the taking if one is devoted to finding truth. At this day and age it's never been easier.

However, most people are either not interested in the truth or wouldn't be able to handle it psychologically. They don't want to pull out of the program/matrix. They prefer believing in Santa Claus and I can't blame them for it. Life is much simpler that way.


_View: https://youtu.be/wtpOtFIEkbs_


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 12, 2020)

SuperTrouper said:


> However, most people are either not interested in the truth or wouldn't be able to handle it psychologically. They don't want to pull out of the program/matrix. They prefer believing in Santa Claus and I can't blame them for it. Life is much simpler that way.


This is so true, i have some super intelligent friends who just will not pull the plug!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 12, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> This is so true, i have some super intelligent friends who just will not pull the plug!



Me too.

You can try sending them this 15 min video. It's as clear as it gets. Den de RA, a.k.a. RA's den. Interesting 6/5 synchronicity, too, re: earlier posts.


_View: https://youtu.be/oXjOoBiXLF0_


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 13, 2020)

Agreed.
Good luck getting most people on board with this knowledge, it doesn't interest them. Its too complex.
Age 30 and younger? Maybe.
Regarding the video, Ive read that Project Looking Glass was conducted by US Army Special Forces near the temple of Isis.
And at Abidos.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 13, 2020)

What is law but another spelling of lore, in my perception lore is innate perceived experiential wisdom passed practically and orally through the generations and enriched through one's own experience.


----------

